# monolithic caps



## glondor (Oct 31, 2010)

I have searched the board in regards to monolithic caps,and there is a load of information. however all the photo links appear dead so I thought I would post a pic and see if I am looking at the right thing. Do these contain pm values and what are they called. Thanks and what is this board??


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes the small square parts are monolithics not sure which ones contain PM's. It has been reported that they contain PM's at 2% of thier weight.

One post about a subject is enough it will be found and answered by someone.


----------



## glondor (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks for the info. I was not aware that the question posted twice. I deleted the other one.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 1, 2010)

Please let us know which links are broken so I can fix them.

The small brown rectangles are monolithics and should contain Pd, Ag, and sometimes Au and Pd in rare cases. New monolithics are less likely to contain anything except maybe silver and nickle.

Monolithics produced prior to the mid to late 90's are the best canidates for precious metal content.

Steve


----------



## steveonmars (Dec 17, 2010)

Steve,

What ae the black ones? I see a lot of them, some different colors but they're usually white on the back side.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## pcecycle (Dec 17, 2010)

The black ones are resistors, I think.


----------



## stihl88 (Dec 17, 2010)

Black ones are generally resistors, no PM's in those resistors they are usually carbon based.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 17, 2010)

The balck ones are usually resistors or resistor arrays (a group of resistors all of the same value).

Here's a few posts on other SMD's (surface mounted devices):

Surface Mounted Devices

SMD Component Ids

Steve


----------

